# gas forge question



## dawgwatch (Mar 17, 2017)

I am building a gas forge out of a used freon tank. Question is regarding the burner. Do I need a flared end at the end of the burner inside the forge? Also do your burners extend beyond the fire cloth or just to the edge of it?  Thanks for your input and help?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 17, 2017)

I found that a flared end burned better in open air than a straight end.  However, it's not burning in open air, it's burning in an enclosed area.  I flared mine.

The tip of my burner does not extend beyond the insulation, as I did not want anything interfering with the vortex of air flow inside the chamber.  Even if the burner end does extend into the chamber, I believe it would eventually burn up.

Carl has a good design that I used pretty closely.


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 18, 2017)

Normally no, at least not enough to get in the way. Lot of physic dynamics in play when building/installing a burner/torch for a small volume forge. If you are planning a venturi type torch, it will perform most efficiently with a flare at the end. Forced air torches usually don't require a flare. 
How far it must extend into the forge is relative to how well it performs installed. It's best to keep this adjustable at least until you find the "sweet spot" for optimum performance. You will find things change as the forge comes to heat and may have to adjust a little for best op. Back pressure within the forge body, size of opening(s), jet orfice size, length of torch tube, air flow, fuel pressure, size/shape of interior chamber, etc. all have their affect on how the torch/forge will run and operate. So design such that you have wiggle room with all these aspects and you will be able to fine tune to get the best results.

Note: You mention "cloth", if referring to insulation material ie.-Kwool or similar, make sure you coat that fiber with a rigidizer such as Satanite. You do not want those ceramic fibers blowing out into the air and entering your lungs.....very NOT good for your health and those around you.


----------



## dawgwatch (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks for the help sportsman and anvil...And yes I do have the Kwool and  satanite to coat it with...It is a venturi type torch that I built... burns  really good so far, we will see how it does when I get it in the forge...Thanks again for the help and advise...


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 19, 2017)

Good to hear. Just remember what was mentioned above, things will change when you get it inserted into the forge. Give it time to heat up before making a lot of adjustments. Try not to run it wide open until you get comfortable with it's heating and flame characteristics and how to control them.
Post some pics if you can.


----------



## dawgwatch (Mar 19, 2017)

I am going to post some pics... Work has been crazy busy for the last week.....Thanks again...


----------

